#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 玩遊戲時發現的龍人~DNF..........

## 1234QWER

> 請勿使用注音文 已代為刪除
> By 網管 J.C.


這支是我完DNF時發現的龍人~~本人在遊戲裡滿喜歡這支龍人>"<
以下是他的一些圖片......我會員DNF都是因為他啦><
看到他之後~~在看看狼版一堆圖都畫的好好看@@a~本來想試試看一下..
誰知 = =畫出來人不像人~龍不像龍的...
有沒有哪位獸有想畫畫看啊>""<

----------


## 闇影龍

DNF??.....這是什麼遊戲阿= =???

有類似補師這種職業嗎??

在遊戲中佔的分量重不重要阿???

迷:某龍只想玩補職....    所以才都未這樣的問題 = =...

----------


## 1234QWER

> DNF??.....這是什麼遊戲阿= =???
> 
> 有類似補師這種職業嗎??
> 
> 在遊戲中佔的分量重不重要阿???
> 
> 迷:某龍只想玩補職....    所以才都未這樣的問題 = =...


當然有這種職業啊~~"聖騎士"
專門幫別人補命+狀態
放完技能~防禦力高的不像話...有沒有興趣要玩啊~~
還有@@那隻龍帥不帥0.0

----------


## 亮羽

喔喔~
我也是這樣
玩遊戲看見很帥的龍就忍不著拍下來
很帥阿
還有遇到龍記得要拍喔

----------


## 1234QWER

不知道有沒有人會想要來玩~~如果人數夠多...... 
乾脆來辦一個工會叫"狼之樂園"好了=ˇ= 
我再卡恩伺服器 有興趣的就來玩吧~

上次的圖不太好...這次又去找了一些......
想多拉一點人來玩啦><

----------


## 痕‧風狼

喔喔喔!!我也有玩DNF耶......有空一起玩咩  妳的ID~~鬼鳳乂楓嵐  恩~我記住了
我的ID是....賽克薩沃~(就是KEMONO CODE 那之虎獸人啊=口=

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

感動@@
沒想到在這還找的到玩DNF的@@
話說龍人魯卡斯真的很帥@@

本人DNF.ID
御用刺客(軍神=暗殺)
夜o煞(鬼泣=弒魂)
藍o龍(修羅.正努力朝大暗黑天邁進)
有控可以找我抬槓喔@@

順便放一張裡面的怪物
個人挺喜歡的
夜叉王

----------


## 瘋喵

龍人   魯卡斯 我好愛   可是........
DNF
我好恨~~~
他為什麼在DNF中那麼弱
若是我一會把他設定的很強(老實說我這個人對於一張圖的喜愛和強度 幾乎是連的上關係 只要圖我很愛 就恨不得為什麼有人把他設定的很弱)

好吧 
算了  不當瘋子了
至於
你剛剛問的有沒有人想話看
我畫了(他花我7個小時  好累!!!)

我放在巴哈時.......(也就是因為我放在巴哈  才被推薦來這裡的 若沒有放的話 其實我完全不知道有這個論壇 不過能來真是一大福氣阿)
嗚嗚嗚~~~我好感動
我在人生第一次畫仿話就被誇了 這真的是
好~快~樂~~~~(本人畫過的畫從沒被誇獎說好看) 
不過比例還是怪怪的(手 腳 身體 武器 角度都不太一樣)
不是完全一樣就是了(很希望畫出仿真度90%的仿畫)

----------


## 月現.

老實說比起上面有顏色的圖片
我覺得瘋喵你畫的比較讓我有感覺耶~
本人雖然也會畫龍只是沒有比你仿畫的那麼帥罷了~
不過這遊戲的怪獸看你來還滿帥的
考慮玩玩看--------

----------


## 瘋喵

> 老實說比起上面有顏色的圖片
> 我覺得瘋喵你畫的比較讓我有感覺耶~
> 本人雖然也會畫龍只是沒有比你仿畫的那麼帥罷了~
> 不過這遊戲的怪獸看你來還滿帥的
> 考慮玩玩看--------


是阿
其實這遊戲中我最喜歡的還是只有他的獸人
他的獸人剛好都是我喜歡的那種
而且也有剛好有我喜歡的獸人(牛頭人 龍人 蜥蜴人)
不過缺點就是他不是3D就是了
老實說好了
其實我很多的獸人自創圖都會很像DNF中的
可能就是太喜歡他的畫風了吧
不過他有一點很可憐
就是橘子好像已經不在理這個遊戲了(未更新快超過一年了........唉.....)
現在的人都因為這樣都去玩外國的了

魯卡斯這張
真的是我百看不膩的一張(成功有90%仿的第一張圖       :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2:  )

----------


## ranshiron

疑...原來他是DNF的阿
話說我有在K2找到一張不能貼的...
恩?...至於未啥不能貼喔?
K2是貼成人向的，貼上來就爽到大家...阿，是犯規了=w=

內容麻...根據留言是分身後自攻自受
因為兩隻看起來一模一樣(笑

----------


## 小藍龍

超帥的阿>w<
我找找~如果找到會玩的~^^

----------

